# In Memory Of...a nice way to remember those we love



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

A friend of mine, a recent gulf war veteran, in her mid-thirties died suddenly at home almost a year ago. I didn't have a chance to send flowers at the time, but I wanted to do something in her memory. She loved her dogs and we exchanged several emails about their antics. So, when I came across this website: Animal Browse (Paws of Tomorrow), and I saw a puppy that matched her personality I made a small donation in order to sponsor Archie in her name (Amanda). I think that this is a great way to remember someone and unlike flowers that will soon be gone, your donation can help an animal in need and give it hope for a better future!! Anyway, I just wanted to post this in case anyone else thought this might be a good way to remember someone. I hadn't thought about this before and thought others might also like this idea. 








"_Archie is hilarious. He absolutely loves water and being wet from head to toe. He would be great for someone who also loves the outdoors and water or would let him swim in their pool or beach. He also loves to be with people and willl cry if not played with for a while. He is great in the kennel when told to go and does not have any accidents in his kennel no matter how long he is in there. Overall a wonderful and loving puppy!"_ (My friend LOVED life and loved to make others laugh.)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a great idea. Flowers fade so quickly. This truly can make a difference in an animal's life.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such a great idea!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This would also be a great thing to do in memory of the dogs that have been lost recently.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful idea and it would be a loving thing to do for the dogs that were lost recently. It ALSO would be saving the life of a dog!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome idea. Honors a life and saves one too.


----------

